# Costco Dog Kennels



## Lee H Sternberg

When I was a Costco yesterday I saw 10x10x6 with canvas peaked roof dog kennels for $429. Just a FYI


----------



## Brian Anderson

Tractor supply has a nice 5 x 10 for 279.00. Its galvanized but still a nice little kennel for the money.


----------



## David Frost

TSC also has a 10x10 that is made with welded wire instead of fencing. 459. They are what I buy for the crew.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I have the welded wire kennels from tractor supply. Got them in December, highly recommend that you put them on a concrete pad. Mine are in sand, and are rusting already.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have the welded wire kennels from tractor supply. Got them in December, highly recommend that you put them on a concrete pad. Mine are in sand, and are rusting already.


That is one of the things I like about Costco is you can take stuff back almost anytime, even a couple of years latter.


----------



## Carolyn Herle

I just bought one of these from Costco-Canadian price was pretty much the same. I hope it goes together okay when I get help to put it up in the next few days.

Carolyn



Lee H Sternberg said:


> When I was a Costco yesterday I saw 10x10x6 with canvas peaked roof dog kennels for $429. Just a FYI


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

David Frost said:


> TSC also has a 10x10 that is made with welded wire instead of fencing. 459. They are what I buy for the crew.
> 
> DFrost


Are they covered?


----------



## Peta Het

They do not come with a cover but you can buy a fitted shade type cover for them seperately.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Peta Het said:


> They do not come with a cover but you can buy a fitted shade type cover for them seperately.


The Costco model has a cover. Looks like a 3:12 or 4:12 roof pitch.


----------



## David Frost

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Are they covered?



No, ours are not covered. 


DFrost


----------



## Peta Het

Is the Costco kennel solid? 5x10 is too small for my likes.

The TSC 10x10 is a heavy duty kenel made by Tarter. It is pretty nice, very solid. But they tend to scratch the finish with the loaders and then they rust. Still for the money I have not found anything better. 
I noticed on the TSC web site the price is now $549.99 so maybe they raised the price recently.
As for the roof, I figure I'd have to jury rig something to keep the dog in anyhow.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

If you don't want it to rust, keep some spray cans of rustoleum handy and use it wearever you see rust starting. Kennels will last forever if you just do simple maintenance on them ocassionally...like along the bottom portions.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I was just on Costco's website. the brand name of the kennel is Shelter Logic. They don't offer the 10x10 foot size on the internet but you can see the product in some different sizes. The store price is better that the prices displayed on the internet. The roof is a 4:12 pitch.


----------



## Matt Grosch

I still dont know if an outdoor kennel could be livable in an Arizona summer


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Matt Grosch said:


> I still dont know if an outdoor kennel could be livable in an Arizona summer


Agreed! All of those god forsaken areas didn't start growing until air conditioning got popular


----------



## Kellie Wolverton

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Agreed! All of those god forsaken areas didn't start growing until air conditioning got popular


 now now...it was only 95 here today in Tucson 8-[


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Kellie Wolverton said:


> now now...it was only 95 here today in Tucson 8-[


When I was in Vegas and some asshole would start in like me we always responded, "Yeah but it's a dry heat".\\/

It got all the way up to 55 degrees here today in North Idaho!


----------



## Kellie Wolverton

Lee H Sternberg said:


> When I was in Vegas and some asshole would start in like me we always responded, "Yeah but it's a dry heat".\\/
> 
> It got all the way up to 55 degrees here today in North Idaho!



Hot and humid is more miserable...but 95 is still HOT! I would take the 55 degrees...that's winter around here=D>


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Kellie Wolverton said:


> Hot and humid is more miserable...but 95 is still HOT! I would take the 55 degrees...that's winter around here=D>


I know, Kellie. I am just screwing around. I lived in a lot of different places including the rain forests of Costa Rica. 

All climates have their pros and cons.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I know, Kellie. I am just screwing around. I lived in a lot of different places including the rain forests of Costa Rica.
> 
> All climates have their pros and cons.



LOL...some of the most miserable time I have ever spent was in Shreveport, LA. I cannot imagine the humidity in Costa Rica! and the bugs...YIKES!

back to the topic...the dogs do fine out in the heat here. We have a shaded yard and they have a kiddie pool to get in. When it gets REALLY hot (100+) they all get to come in the ac.

The biggest problem we have isn't the heat, it is keeping the flies off the end of their ears.

Those costco kennels sound like a great deal. I will check them out next time I go to town!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

kellie wolverton said:


> lol...some of the most miserable time i have ever spent was in shreveport, la. I cannot imagine the humidity in costa rica! And the bugs...yikes!
> 
> Back to the topic...the dogs do fine out in the heat here. We have a shaded yard and they have a kiddie pool to get in. When it gets really hot (100+) they all get to come in the ac.
> 
> The biggest problem we have isn't the heat, it is keeping the flies off the end of their ears.
> 
> Those costco kennels sound like a great deal. I will check them out next time i go to town!


and lots and lots of bad ass snakes in Costa Rica jungles!!!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Kellie Wolverton said:


> LOL...some of the most miserable time I have ever spent was in Shreveport, LA. I cannot imagine the humidity in Costa Rica! and the bugs...YIKES!
> 
> back to the topic...the dogs do fine out in the heat here. We have a shaded yard and they have a kiddie pool to get in. When it gets REALLY hot (100+) they all get to come in the ac.
> 
> The biggest problem we have isn't the heat, it is keeping the flies off the end of their ears.
> 
> Those costco kennels sound like a great deal. I will check them out next time I go to town!


****ing flies, we always have them bad here in the summer too. Something you can use on the dogs is this horse fly spray called Zonk It! It smells decent (not like Bronco with the ultra chemical smell) and it seems to work decently.

Now out to measure my kennel and check out Costco!


----------



## Kellie Wolverton

Lee H Sternberg said:


> and lots and lots of bad ass snakes in Costa Rica jungles!!!!


I DO NOT do snakes[-(...bulls , sheep, goats , horses, sure. Snakes will send me screaming like a girl and running out into traffic8-[


----------



## Kellie Wolverton

Ashley Campbell said:


> ****ing flies, we always have them bad here in the summer too. Something you can use on the dogs is this horse fly spray called Zonk It! It smells decent (not like Bronco with the ultra chemical smell) and it seems to work decently.
> 
> Now out to measure my kennel and check out Costco!


Thanks for the tip!

I will look for the Zonk It..we use Pyrahana on the horses and cattle...but it is really greasy


----------



## Bob Scott

Careful with the cheaper kennels. Often times they are a very light weight chain link and/or the gates are made of conduit with rounded corners. I've seen dogs get their heads caught in those rounded corners trying to squeeze out. Puppys for sure can get out.


----------



## jeremy anderson

Ashley Campbell said:


> ****ing flies, we always have them bad here in the summer too. Something you can use on the dogs is this horse fly spray called Zonk It! It smells decent (not like Bronco with the ultra chemical smell) and it seems to work decently.
> 
> Now out to measure my kennel and check out Costco!


I'm keeping Faja inside now. I went outside today & the flies were REALLY bad. With the horses here they are all over the place now that it's heating up. Her kennel was full of them. I'm ordering this stuff. Heard it works good. http://www.spalding-labs.com/Dogs/Default.aspx


----------



## shawn murace

I use the welded wire kennels now instead of the chain link. I get the 5x10 kennels from Tractor Supply for $300 and they're covered with the 20x20 carport from Harbor Freight. I use horse mats for flooring but my older kennels have pavers and concrete. Knock on wood I haven't had any major rust issues.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I got them in December, and they were pretty rusty by Feb.


----------



## shawn murace

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I got them in December, and they were pretty rusty by Feb.


That sucks, Jeff. When the bottoms of my chain link panels rusted I used POR 15 on them. Haven't had any issues since knock on wood.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Kellie Wolverton said:


> LOL...some of the most miserable time I have ever spent was in Shreveport, LA. I cannot imagine the humidity in Costa Rica! and the bugs...YIKES!
> 
> back to the topic...the dogs do fine out in the heat here. We have a shaded yard and they have a kiddie pool to get in. When it gets REALLY hot (100+) they all get to come in the ac.
> 
> The biggest problem we have isn't the heat, it is keeping the flies off the end of their ears.
> 
> Those costco kennels sound like a great deal. I will check them out next time I go to town!


I live in Shreveport and can vouch for your statement Kellie lol


----------



## Terry Devine

I elevated my kennels up off the concrete using brass pipe fittings and tapcons. This way when I clean out the kennels, the water flows under and the kennel is not sitting in water.

Terry


----------



## Joby Becker

Terry Devine said:


> I elevated my kennels up off the concrete using brass pipe fittings and tapcons. This way when I clean out the kennels, the water flows under and the kennel is not sitting in water.
> 
> Terry


that is the way to go for sure, I did about 1.5 to 2 inches, so leaves and other debris can be sprayed out without clogging it up and having to digit all out...


----------



## Faisal Khan

I was looking for a larger indoor kennel and saw this at Home Depot, looks very practical. Dog stays in a size 700 crate and this would definitely be roomier. Not having any issues so never went with it but it still looks very doable for an indoor setup.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...-_-100663387-_-N&locStoreNum=589#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## Harry Keely

Faisal Khan said:


> I was looking for a larger indoor kennel and saw this at Home Depot, looks very practical. Dog stays in a size 700 crate and this would definitely be roomier. Not having any issues so never went with it but it still looks very doable for an indoor setup.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...-_-100663387-_-N&locStoreNum=589#BVRRWidgetID


I be careful, no dis-respect fella but these are not good for these types of dogs, Angel my previous 60lb dutchie girl destroyed this thing and broke welds in a matter of months. It was a wast of good money.

I would go with Masons or TSC ones, stay away from the magnums too because once the powdercoat breaks free of the metal they rust as well as the dogs raising their legs and pissing on them.

Ideal situation is find a welder near by and have him either do bars all solid bottoms with bars above the solid partitions.

Also raising them about 2" is ideal like Joby stated to power wash out and larger debri, as well run a 1' to 2' rock partition along the outer skirt of the poor slab or decking and line it with play sand, small pea gravel, lime, larger stone about 12" deep to form a sanitary border to reduce shit and piss smell. Every once in a blue moon re spread lime into the outer skirt. As well spray down with a wysi washi or bleach mix if you have the capabilities. JMO folks

JUst making a statement not saying I told you so but best case scenario from what I understand is if you can run PVC around the outer skirt and have it touch to your sewer or outside system that this is the ideal and by far the best way to get it done for sanitary reasons. Just a thought not a advisement.


----------



## Bob Scott

shawn murace said:


> That sucks, Jeff. When the bottoms of my chain link panels rusted I used POR 15 on them. Haven't had any issues since knock on wood.


Did you top coat the fence after the POR 15?
Great stuff but UV will break it down after a while.


----------



## shawn murace

Bob Scott said:


> Did you top coat the fence after the POR 15?
> Great stuff but UV will break it down after a while.


I did with a silverish rustoleum color to make it look fairly new. I love POR 15. I use it for frame rails all the time. Just sucks when it gets on skin


----------



## Angie Panczak

Carolyn Herle said:


> I just bought one of these from Costco-Canadian price was pretty much the same. I hope it goes together okay when I get help to put it up in the next few days.
> 
> Carolyn


So, Are you expecting us over? haha 
Angie


----------

